# not claiming work experience points



## lion.heart (Jun 1, 2013)

Dear forum members

Please advise.. I am lodging my 190 visa application and im not going to claim any point for my work experience as i have only 1.5 year of relevent experience.. So is it still mandatory to submit my experience reference letter in DIAC evisa application? Please suggest... Thanks in advance....


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

lion.heart said:


> Dear forum members
> 
> Please advise.. I am lodging my 190 visa application and im not going to claim any point for my work experience as i have only 1.5 year of relevent experience.. So is it still mandatory to submit my experience reference letter in DIAC evisa application? Please suggest... Thanks in advance....


yes it may be required because you would have lodged your visa against some skill set occupation. 
Nota bene: you are granted visa based on your skills.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

The skills assessment covers your work experience. 

You do not need to submit any documents relating to your work experience, unless asked by CO (but that would be only for security reasons - to make sure when you claim you have been working, you really were). 

I have not claimed points for it and I was never asked for any related documents.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes as far as I was informed by few of the 189 applicants (now granted PR) ... you should not submit ANY work related Documents unless you are claiming points for those, BUT you can keep the docs ready in case they want, however most certainly, they wont bother asking as no points have been claimed.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes as far as I was informed by few of the 189 applicants (now granted PR) ... you should not submit ANY work related Documents unless you are claiming points for those, BUT you can keep the docs ready in case they want, however most certainly, they wont bother asking as no points have been claimed.


So what your saying is that only closely related experience must be uploaded?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

samkalu said:


> So what your saying is that only closely related experience must be uploaded?


from 189 standpoint, No Ref Letters and Payslips for any jobs, Closely related or not .. u should mention in the EOI, but that's about it.


----------



## borneo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, need your generous guide..

I have just received an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.
Currently, I have about 4 years of work experience but I didn't include them during the EOI process as I was not going to claim for work experience points. So I left it blank and I was considered as having less than a year of experience in my nominated position.

However in the e-visa application process, there is a "Have you been working in the past 10 years?" question and am getting confused if whether or not to include all the work history I have, albeit to tick it as "Not relevant" so that DIAC won't count them in for points.

I guess it'd be a lie to say that I have not been working so I would go ahead to list my work history but am just worried that this doesn't tally with my EOI. What would be the best way to go?

Appreciate your help!
Cheers


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

borneo said:


> Hi all, need your generous guide..
> 
> I have just received an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.
> Currently, I have about 4 years of work experience but I didn't include them during the EOI process as I was not going to claim for work experience points. So I left it blank and I was considered as having less than a year of experience in my nominated position.
> ...


Hi Borneo 
I am in the similar situation as you are. Did you mention these experiences at the time of Skills Assessment?


----------



## borneo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Ammalik27,

Yes I did, but I went for the Washington Accord path and didn't claim any of my work experience. Just sent them a brief resume and they endorsed me as having a qualification equivalent to the Australian engineering degree.

But a few fellow members have advised to just go ahead listing all the work experience I have but also ticking them as not relevant. That way, DIAC would not dig further. Hopefully things will work well.

Cheers


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

borneo said:


> Hi Ammalik27,
> 
> Yes I did, but I went for the Washington Accord path and didn't claim any of my work experience. Just sent them a brief resume and they endorsed me as having a qualification equivalent to the Australian engineering degree.
> 
> ...


All the best and keep updating.


----------



## pisceanskater (Aug 26, 2014)

*Claiming work experience*

Guys,

I am in a similar situation, should I be providing details about my work experience which is less than three years?

It is related to my occupation, therefore, if I click 'not relavent' it wouldn't be true.

What did you guys do?


----------



## pisceanskater (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can you help me?

I would want to know if experience less than three years should be put in EOI. I am not getting any points for it.


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

pisceanskater said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> I would want to know if experience less than three years should be put in EOI. I am not getting any points for it.


Hi Pisces,

I am also from India n submitted eoi for 489 fs I left the employment section blank as I did not claim points for it. I have received an invite now and don't know what to do as I did work for five years but can't claim points. Can you give me update on your situation.
Thanks n regards


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
I wish to apply for visa 189. My occupation is on SOL 2016-17, ie- ANZSCO 233111( chemical engineer).My skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. I wanted to ask if 12 months (or any number of months?) work experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment by engineers Australia. I have my 60 points without work experience.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------

